# Iman for NC45



## pravvy (May 3, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if any of you gals have tried the Iman range? I don't have access to stores so have to buy online so I don't know what shade I am. Also I have dry/combination skin and I know her stuff is oil free so don't know how that would hold up.

How about the luminous foundation? Looks good on the website....but then again it is their website!


pravs.


----------



## braidey (May 3, 2008)

You need to try Iman's cream to powder foundation, it has a beautiful finish and blends perfectly into the skin.  Everytime I wear it I get so many complements.  The Luminous foundation is good but can be kind of tricky to find your color.  I would definitely go to some place like Walmart, where you can return it if it is not the right color.  I had to return my twice.  Normally I wear Earth 3, but in the Luminous foundation I wear Earth 6. Next on my list is the foundation stick.  This is probably one of the best lines for WOC, but it is really underrated.  If you go to imanbeauty.com or imancosmetics.com, you will find a conversion chart that will match up your color.  And it does a really good job.


NW45


----------



## pravvy (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Kaycee37 (May 4, 2008)

Hello..I'm NC-45 and really like Iman's foundation stick! It's wonderful for my oily skin!  Colorwise, looks really natural..and is long lasting. I wear Clay-3.
Your skin is much drier than mine so maybe the luminous foundation will work even better. But the stick foundation is wonderful!!!
HTH


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_You need to try Iman's cream to powder foundation, it has a beautiful finish and blends perfectly into the skin.  Everytime I wear it I get so many complements.  The Luminous foundation is good but can be kind of tricky to find your color.  I would definitely go to some place like Walmart, where you can return it if it is not the right color.  I had to return my twice.  Normally I wear Earth 3, but in the Luminous foundation I wear Earth 6. Next on my list is the foundation stick.  This is probably one of the best lines for WOC, but it is really underrated.  If you go to imanbeauty.com or imancosmetics.com, you will find a conversion chart that will match up your color.  And it does a really good job.


NW45_

 
where in the website can i locate the conversion chart?


----------



## tmdblue (May 10, 2008)

I love Iman foundation and I get crazy compliments on how good my skin looks with it on even from MAC artists. I'm NC45 in MAC but in Iman I'm Clay 1 (winter). I also use Clay 2 for the perimeter of my face and for summer time. I use Sand light medium powder to set, I've found that it more closely matches than Clay Medium which is too red/dark but will come in handy in summer time. 

If it helps they carry it at Ulta so you can go in and match before buying.


----------



## tmdblue (May 10, 2008)

There's a conversion chart on the floriroberts.com website for MAC and Iman users.


----------



## Honor1 (May 12, 2008)

I am a NC45 and I wear Clay 2.  HTH


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 12, 2008)

I just started using the Clay 2 stick foundation and I love it.  I hafe oily skin so it's a perfect formulation for me.  The color is spot on.  When I did wear MAC, C7 was the best match.  I was matched at NC50 as well but that didn't work out so I stopped using the MAC foundations all togehter.  Give it a try.  My friend also tried Iman but the color she got was too light so she uses it as an eyeshadow base.


----------



## dazzle (Sep 4, 2008)

Finally found the conversion chart thingy, under the link meet your match. I have visited the website countless times and never found it and it was right there all along.


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 4, 2008)

i love the iman foundation line. i am clay 3 in the stick foundation and the cream to powder foundation and clay medium with the setting powder. they are so beautiful.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

I just checked the website.  Go here to find out what shade you would wear...

iman


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 6, 2008)

I know they usually aren't representative of the true tone, but why do the swatches for "Clay" look pink to me? And "Earth" look more yellow considering they represent "NC" and "NW" respectively?

Or is it my computer that's doing that?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 9, 2008)

They do look a little pinkish.  It's too bad you can't test these out before purchasing.  I think I'll give it a go though, if I happen to find Iman cosmetics somewhere near me.


----------



## d n d (Sep 12, 2008)

I recently purchased the Cream to Powder foundation in Earth 3.  I usually get NW45 Studio Tech, but decided to give Iman's makeup a try since we just got at our Walmart and I can't afford MAC right now. 

I must say it's a little on the red side but will do.  Not to mention it's reasonbly priced.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 27, 2008)

I picked up Earth 1 a few weeks ago and just like yours Ms D it's quite yellow.  It looks okay on me, so I decided to keep it for an alternative for the winter months when I lose some color.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone use the Iman clay bronzer?


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Hello..I'm NC-45 and really like Iman's foundation stick! It's wonderful for my oily skin! Colorwise, looks really natural..and is long lasting. I wear Clay-3.
Your skin is much drier than mine so maybe the luminous foundation will work even better. But the stick foundation is wonderful!!!
HTH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am NC45 and also wear Iman's stick foundation in Clay3.  I have combination skin....I suggest putting on the foundation right after putting on your moisterizer(makes it easier to blend).  Because of the consistancy of this product not using a moisterizer underneath can make you look ashy


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 9, 2009)

i'm a C7/NC45 and I use Clay 2 also

it photographs extremely well...I found it much lighter than Milani but a lot heavier than Revlon Colorstay.

I have combination skin.


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Oct 23, 2009)

I' m NC 44/45 in Studio tech.  I can use the Clay 2/3 in stick form and cream to powder. I use Clay 2 in the Luminous powder. I don't care for any of the concealers...the color range is too limited. Flori Roberts is worth a try too. I find the Flori Roberts to be more comparable to old school Iman when it was in JC Penny. The Iman from Ulta and Walmart doesn't wear as smooth to me. You must try the Sand Bronzer...the one without the sun carved in it. I can post pictures comparing it to other foundations if that would help. I don't want you wasting your money.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

Kaycee37 said:


> HTH


  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## vannycul (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys! 2014 Who uses Iman any nc44-nc46's?


----------

